# Need Help



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

OK so I have an alpine frontier compound bow, with EVERYTHING stock from when I bought it Except the bow sling which I added. I pull 60lb 31in draw. I am having trouble with stabilization and was wondering if I should upgrade things on my bow to make it that much better. It is an entry level bow since I do not know much about things when it comes to archery (but I am learning quickly). I will post some pics for you to see what I am working with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that setup at all. I would go with a different stabilizer though. People have gotten away from what they are meant to do, stabilize. I would go with a 6 or 8 inch Smooth Stability. Nothing else works wuite like it. Very simple in design and performance.

www.smoothstability.com

Also have seen two for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

OK great thanks for the info..... this is what I am looking for with info. Anything else that would help out aside from buying another bow? :beer:


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Everything looks good in your pictures. What exactly do you mean when you say "stabilization"? Do you mean you have a hard time keeping your pin on the target or do you mean that you jump a little on the shot or what? Do you take the quiver off your bow when you are shooting? If not then that will probably be pulling your shots to the right. You might want to consider buying a stick-on bubble level to put on the bottom of your sight arpeture to help you see if your holding your bow level when you are aiming. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

By stabilization I mean i have a hard time keeping the pin exactly where I want to shoot.

While shooting I keep the quiver on with arrows in it and have adjusted to center while its on there.

What do you mean by stick on bubble level? Is there recommendations where to pick one up?


----------



## jg0416 (Feb 12, 2008)

It is a level inside your sight so you can see it while aiming.I have noticed when i stop shooting for a while i don't hold on target as well but after a few rounds I am solid again. normally something is not right in my form or i am not shooting with a loose hand.


----------



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

So where can these levels be found for purchase?


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I would try a Smooth Stability Stabilizer. I bought a 8" for hunting and also have a 12" which I like better and also hunt with that. It helps stabilize your pins or should I say bow and you can hold pins on target better. Your groups will tighten up also. You can get a level at any bow shop or order one online. Do you practice with your quiver on? I take my quiver off when I am into tree stand, I don't like hitting my arrows on the stand and to me makes bow quieter.


----------



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

I have heard quite a bit about the smoothe stability stabilizer....

You have no problem hunting with a 12in?

With the 12in do you use it in a stand or while stalking?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Curious to why people get that impression. Your arrow sticks out farther than the stabilizer does. 

I have no problem using the 12 inch one.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

*question*

You say your draw length is 31". How tall are you. I am 6'4". I thought my draw length was 31", but I am more stable with a shorter draw. Like 30", to 30.5". If you have good form, it should feel more consistent with a shorter draw length, pushing with bow arm upon release to be a little short with consistensy. Imo.


----------



## Watz_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

BdaBuck said:


> You say your draw length is 31". How tall are you. I am 6'4". I thought my draw length was 31", but I am more stable with a shorter draw. Like 30", to 30.5". If you have good form, it should feel more consistent with a shorter draw length, pushing with bow arm upon release to be a little short with consistensy. Imo.


I am 6'3 and when I got all setup with my bow by Gary at Riverside Archery in Mount Vernon, WA he measured me and told me thats what my long arms needed.


----------

